# frosting



## bohh (Nov 8, 2007)

can any one tell me if this is true. Some one told me you can take any can frosting and heat it in the microwave till its pour able and you will have a glaze. Also, was told you can take any frosting and thin it and make a glaze too. I can see this with the first one but with any frosting making it thin for a glaze is this possible?

Thanks,
Bohh


----------



## geishakitty (May 12, 2008)

I think it's easier to make your own glaze so that you can tweak it to the consistency you want. 

You're not thinking of trying to melt packaged/canned frosting are you?


----------



## bohh (Nov 8, 2007)

I know it would be easier to make my own glaze. Just was wondering if you were to make a frosting say one that has 1/2cup shortening,1/2cup butter,1teaspoon vanilla,4cups powder sugar, 2 tsp. or tbp. of milk and says to cream tog. adding milk for the right const. if you could add enough to make it like glaze for doing cookies. The recipe says this is good for cakes and cookies. It seems ok for cakes but cookies cant figure out how. So when i was told you could make any frosting into a glaze, thought this is what they meant. Has any one else heard of this making any frosting into a glaze.

Bohh


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

dont use shortening in a frosting or icing . ew.


----------



## bohh (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Jessiqunia,

Have you heard of making a frosting you already have but before its done add enough liquid to make it a glaze?

Thanks 
Bohh


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i think it might start to separate if you thin it out too much cuz there is fat in it. or you could try it and let us know!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

you can melt a can of frosting sure. enjoy that.

adding liquid to butter cream and heating it is fine too.

for that drizzle icing, like on a pound cake or danish, 

10 x sugar and milk will work or you can make poured fondant. (that's a tricky one)

for cookies, royal icing~ a different animal is required. (those pretty frosted cookies)


----------



## yummybelly (May 11, 2008)

Yes you can thin out some icings, not something like butter icing however to rich. Add more cream, or milk over low heat, or as you said heat store bought, run out of time icing... However what you will end up with will be a thin layer of icing as it sets, not the glaze like consistency you seek... Try this good for all things yummy.. Take 2 cups 100% fruit juice, and add 1 cup of confectioners suger and the zest of one lemon lime or orange. Bring to a rolling boil over medium to high heat. Reduce heat and let simmer until the mix coats the back of your wooden spoon. You should be able to run your fingre through it and the glaze not come back together. Voila!! let cool and pour over anything... Only takes a few minutes, the time it would take you to melt the icing in the microwave, not to mention taste so much better...


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I wouldn't call it a glaze. I have taken IMBC, and warmed it to a pourable consistancy though. I poured it over a small cake. It does come out very smooth, and remarkably shiny. 

Mike


----------



## k9cook (May 13, 2008)

I am having a similar challenge using carob and yogurt for dipping and lettering. It doesn't seem to heat to an even lacy consistency without adding some oil then it doesn't reset right afterwards.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Again with the solid shortening: helps the melt and helps the set.


----------



## k9cook (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. We will give that a try


----------



## bohh (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks every one for your help.

Bohh


----------

